# Viral snowblower kijiji ad



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

This great ad has gone viral....and the snowblower is still for sale. Enjoy.
http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-11HP-29-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ332915918


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looks like a decent machine


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Visits: 261960 !!

That ad made me laugh a couple times


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

" Just plug that sucker in, push the button, and get ready to punch snow in the throat. "

Awesome. I know that feeling!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

That's a great ad and it does look like a nice machine. I was out with my small machine in the super wet snow that we had Wednesday night and although it threw a lot of snow, it clogged over and over & I was dragging it around instead of using reverse because I was so pizzed that it was clogging. Anyway, apparently one of the design flaws in my particular machine is a 'too small' opening for the discharge chute.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For the first time in my life, I want to buy a snowblower!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

LOL.

I used to have 200' of sidewalk to shovel, a corner lot on a very busy inner city pedestrian thoroughfare. I solved the problem by moving out of the city. I don't have a sidewalk anymore. 

:thanks5qx:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Looks like a decent machine


But not $900.00 nice for a 4 year old machine. Remember, that is Moncton, NB not southern Ontario. That machine has likely seen some use. I'm from that area and we get piles and piles of snow.

You can buy a brand new 14.5HP and 29" wide for $1200.00. I wouldn't pay over $400.00 for his machine.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I like this part:
*
"Seriously, I’ve never gone further than five because it terrifies me. I kid you not, you could probably commute to work with it dragging you"*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome.


If this guy isn't a writer, he should be.

I almost want to buy the damn thing just because the ad made me chuckle.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> That's a great ad and it does look like a nice machine. I was out with my small machine in the super wet snow that we had Wednesday night and although it threw a lot of snow, it clogged over and over & I was dragging it around instead of using reverse because I was so pizzed that it was clogging. Anyway, apparently one of the design flaws in my particular machine is a 'too small' opening for the discharge chute.


sadly, you're not in toronto or i could make you a new (larger) piece to go on the end. contact a duct shop in your area.
making you a new piece is easy and cheap to do 



Milkman said:


> Awesome.
> If this guy isn't a writer, he should be.
> I almost want to buy the damn thing just because the ad made me chuckle.


i agree


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There are now over 300,000 hits. If this guy hasn't had offers to write copy, I'd be massively surprised.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Well all good things:



> update 2 - it appears someone feels they have the courage to harness this snow siege weapon and blaze a divine path for all to follow this winter. Snowblower is sold, pending pick up, etc, etc. *visits: 334860* ​


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

What made Frosty smile.....he heard the snowblower was arriving


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You know what's even better than a snowblower? A snow removal service, I'm guessing the seller has figured it out and will be enjoying his beer even quicker this winter


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

zurn said:


> You know what's even better than a snowblower? A snow removal service, I'm guessing the seller has figured it out and will be enjoying his beer even quicker this winter


The amount that I pay in plowing a year is less than one blower payment...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I grew up in New Brunswick so I know all about snow.

These days I live in the banana belt (Southern Ontario). Last year I didn't notice my shovel was missing until February. There's no need for snow blowers in my region.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I grew up in New Brunswick so I know all about snow.
> 
> These days I live in the banana belt (Southern Ontario). Last year I didn't notice my shovel was missing until February. There's no need for snow blowers in my region.


Where's the jealousy emoticon?????


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I grew up in New Brunswick so I know all about snow.
> 
> These days I live in the banana belt (Southern Ontario). Last year I didn't notice my shovel was missing until February. There's no need for snow blowers in my region.



NO KIDDING EH!

Omg two winters back here in Burlington we had green leaves on the trees on Christmas day!! This whole November has been running 10C higher than the 30 year average too!!


----------

